# Installing built in vents into already installed 3/4" wood floor



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

Customer forgot to mention they had vents to go in with the wood job. THey were presented after the last board was nailed. 

Anyways, what are some of the techniques you guys use to tackle this sort of thing? Luckily, there are only 6 registers over a 1400 sq foot area.

So far, my best idea entails brad nailing the vent into place and using a fein tool to cut the desired area a 1/4" or so. A circular saw can probably quicken up the pace after the lines have been established.. Then pulling up the vent, removing the previously nailed brads and installing the vent like normal.

Suggestions? Oh, and this takes place tomorrow, and no I do not have a Festool plunge saw if that's going to be the suggestion.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I do exactly as you described. Tack the vent in place with a couple brads and cut around it with a fein multimaster. If it is an unfinished floor then you can fill the cracks around it. If it's prefinished be extra careful.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I suggest a change order, to make sure you get paid for the trouble, then build a jig to run a router or laminate trimmer around for cutting. square up the corners with a sharp chisel.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I suggest that you do as Lone suggested---I have to cut in brass electric floor plates --into finished floors--the router--a template and double faced tape---quick and tight----


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Weren't there cut outs in the sub floor?


----------



## AbsoluteBasements (Oct 7, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> Weren't there cut outs in the sub floor?


Maybe he was thinking the customer would re-use the existing drop in registers in the hole?


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

AbsoluteBasements said:


> Maybe he was thinking the customer would re-use the existing drop in registers in the hole?


its new construction, and yes the holes were cut for the vents. But the flush mount vents were a surprise after the installation. Went and did a couple today, pretty straight forward with a fein tool and chisel. Did 2, going back to do the others tomorrow. The painter had his paint booth directly below 2 of the vents and was spraying.

thanks for the tips


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

nhill2090 said:


> its new construction, and yes the holes were cut for the vents. But the flush mount vents were a surprise after the installation. Went and did a couple today, pretty straight forward with a fein tool and chisel. Did 2, going back to do the others tomorrow. The painter had his paint booth directly below 2 of the vents and was spraying.
> 
> thanks for the tips


Was this a site-finished or pre-finished floor? Did you re-groove the floor after making the cutouts?


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Was this a site-finished or pre-finished floor? Did you re-groove the floor after making the cutouts?


 
pre-finished. the ones I cut out today, cut, glue, nail. done. as per manufacturers instructions.


----------



## ParagonFloors (Sep 27, 2010)

scribe vents onto floor with pencil,pin nail a mock up ''fence'' and run skill saw down your lines then use fien for corners. Can do 6-12 a day this way.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

Turned out good, thanks guys! 

Ended up just free handing a circular saw off of the marks I made and finished the corners with the fein tool.


----------



## balavay (Jun 5, 2015)

Not even 5 years, so ok to revive, right?  This looks really nice! I would like to do something similar for a customer, but his vent openings are right next to the wall.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Fein tool. I would make a template for the router.


----------

